# dry pants



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

considering sharkskins...but i want a warm dry botty...for sitting in a puddle of water in winter in the kayak when its 8 Celsius..

ditto the feet......sick of 3 pairs of trouser thermals,trackie daks and chest waders and moving like robot on lost in space....need less bulk for better mobility and safety as i oft go alone..........[tops are easy-even a raincoat will do]........experimenting with wellingtons but wear 3 pairs of sox in winter -as frozen pillies rest on my feet in the kayak........

any suggestions on warm dry clothing for legs/feet?


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Goretex or copies Johny, with a thin thermal underlay. If the $ extend you could look at complete dry pants/dry top combo, as used extensively in cold water/weather for sea/whitewater kayaking. These have latex cuffs.

There are several copies of the Goretex principle that cost way less then the original and work well.

Trevor


----------



## Roman (Dec 14, 2010)

Tempest Pants with Socks
http://www.kokatat.com/products/bibs-an ... s-men.html


----------



## mal.com (Feb 10, 2007)

Johhny

Hi I just wear a light weight swimming wet suit (armless & long legged) & add neoprene boots for when it gets too cold. & I use a goretex cycling top, that you can remove when you get warmed up. I can paddle ok in this set up and I don't get cold (or too hot).

The cycling tops are great for kayaking as they are light, compact, bright, & have tight arms & velcro so they don't flap around in the breeze. You can also chuck them in the wash when they get messy.

Or there is the option that I'll be taking this winter, drive 2500km north & just wear boardies & a smile

yours in sartorial elegance
Mal de mer


----------



## vikodin (Apr 3, 2011)

Roman said:


> Tempest Pants with Socks
> http://www.kokatat.com/products/bibs-an ... s-men.html


Ask any Victorian about staying warm and dry through the cold months and the KoKies are the ducks nuts.
They keep your feet and legs both completely dry,.
I swear by them bloody awesome and the hobie shops down here both stock them as cheap as you will get them online (with postage)


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

I know that there are already choices there but I use Kokotat dry pants and find that they are perfect for what I want. I also use them like waders when I go fly fishing but you have to put on a pair of shoes over the "sock". Very light, nice and comfortable and they breath so you don't get as sweaty as with ordinary waders. I find that sitting in the yak they don't get all tight in the crutch so thats another plus...

The minus for these style of dry pants is the $$$ - roughly $200

cheers

John


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

I wear extrasport pants with fleece shorts or longs under them but I hear the kokatat ones are very good.
Cleaning and maintaining the waterproofing is always the issue but hear is some good information:
http://license.citruslime.com/cs/blogs/ ... -gear.aspx


----------



## Roman (Dec 14, 2010)

john316 said:


> I also use them like waders when I go fly fishing but you have to put on a pair of shoes over the "sock".


Crocs do the job quite well 8)


----------



## oscartangotango (Dec 29, 2010)

Kokotats keep my arse warm and dry even in the middle of winter in Vic.


----------



## Theumage (Oct 13, 2010)

johnny said:


> experimenting with wellingtons but wear 3 pairs of sox in winter -as frozen pillies rest on my feet in the kayak........
> 
> any suggestions on warm dry clothing for legs/feet?


Something you can swim in if you go overboard. I'd imagine Wellingtons filling up with water would be hard to swim in, and you would stay frozen afterwards.


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

thanks for the tips fellas....and yes,i'm rogered if i take a dunk in winter...will sus out kokies etc


----------

